# Cfl Grow Box, blue mystic, opinions



## bluemagicman (Mar 25, 2010)

ok so im a first time grower but have been researchin like mad, i built a small grow box (video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOoiZhIkGC4) i plan to grow blue mystic, give me some suggestions and what you think...... peace... pot ... prosperity


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 26, 2010)

Well everything looked good to me, although it looked like your using a cardboard box, Ive heard alot of people talk about those being prone to mold, ive never tried it personally though..

Also what size fans do you have?


----------



## bluemagicman (Mar 26, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Well everything looked good to me, although it looked like your using a cardboard box, Ive heard alot of people talk about those being prone to mold, ive never tried it personally though..
> 
> Also what size fans do you have?


Im not sure exactly what size, the large air vacuum will circulate all the air in the box, i dropped a piece of paper from the top and it sucked on to it, its not strong enough to suck up the plant lol but strong enough to circulate well, yes it is a cardboard box, i have a dehumidifier in the room so im not worried about mold, also i painted the inside white so that will prevent mold i think
https://www.rollitup.org/images/smiles/kiss.gif


----------



## bluemagicman (Mar 30, 2010)

quick update, http://www.youtube.com/user/ipodtouchone?feature=mhw5#p/a/u/0/wE74zCHQ-xU , tell me what you think, once i get seeds from nirvana i will do a grow jurnal.


----------



## jebus2029 (Mar 31, 2010)

It looks good. How much room do you have in there though? Can you raise the lights? You want to make sure to have a few inches from your lights to the plants. I posted some pics of the kind of fixtures I use. You have to wire these but they are easy to do. Lowe's sell fixtures that are a rectangle, with 3 sockets, and about 18" long. I haven't tried them but 2 other people have and they both liked them.

I'd recommend working on a new box to replace that one. Cardboard will work but it is unreliable. I think I would make a nice wood box with some size to it so you can get plants to a decent size, or you can do a SoG. 

Until then you should definitely make the inside of your box white. I use white duct tape. I'm not sure how reflective it is compared to other things but it works. You can also get an emergency blanket from WalMart. It's only a few bucks and close to mylar. It just isn't smooth.

Also, you should try to have the exhaust coming out of the top with the intake at the bottom. That way cool fresh air comes in, up past the plants, over the lights, and out. It keeps the plants cool and takes heat straight from the light out of the box. Also, unless you live out in the middle of nowhere you will need a carbon filter. Plenty of DIY threads here. The smell can get ridiculous without one.

Just a few ideas that I thought might help. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok, i got the seeds from nirvana yesterday, very nice stealth, no extras but good stealth and good product. I am now starting a grow journal here so stick around here are the details of my grow.

Soil:
using organic potting soil, w/ perlite to start, will transplant into Coast of Maine, http://www.coastofmaine.com/soils-barharbor.shtml, when the plants get to about 3 inches high

Nutes: using Daniel's 10-4-4 and will switch to 10-10-10 in flower

Lights: Using 2-43 watt cfl w/ a y-splitter, 3-28 watt cfls, and 1-38 watt cfl

Seed's: Using Nirvana Blue Mystic feminized, starting out with 3, and saving 2 for later


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 2, 2010)

Germination: 24 Hour check, 2 of 3 have popped, 1 looks like a slow one, i will wait until to tomorrow to plant


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 3, 2010)

Germination: 36- Hour check, root tails are exposed on 2 seeds, i can see the cracking of the seed on the "lemon" but no root yet, should i wait untill 48 hours to plant the 2 or do it now?


----------



## jonnymafia (Apr 3, 2010)

> Germination: 36- Hour check, root tails are exposed on 2 seeds, i can see the cracking of the seed on the "lemon" but no root yet, should i wait untill 48 hours to plant the 2 or do it now?


I dont think it matters


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 3, 2010)

Seedling: Planted 2 Germinated Blue mystic's (roots were about .5 inch) today in yogurt cups (cleaned out and holes in bottom) and put a clear plastic cup on top of it to have a greenhouse effect, will post pictures tomorrow too lazy now. Still have the one dud seed in the germination container, if it doesn't sprout in 2 days i will throw it out and germ one of my other 2 that i am saving. Cheers!


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems fine to me. I just drop the seed straight into the soil, water it, and put it under the lights. Germinates just fine. I've done the paper towel method also and it has worked fine. Although I sometimes get concerned about keeping them at the right temps. I'd possibly reccommend using party cups rather than yogurt cups. Once the roots start developing the soil will dry out fast, and you will need to transplant rather soon. Probably when they are a week to a week and a half at most. Basically once the plant mass is about equal to the size of the cup. The ones you plant in the yogurt cups just leave. You don't want to risk hurting them by transplanting them to soon.


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 4, 2010)

lookin good man. post some pics of your grow box or setup whenever you can. i think you'll be happy with the mystics, they are tough bastards and from what i've heard are a good smoke (hopefully i'll know soon)


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 4, 2010)

good luck im growing blue mystic fems from nirvana right now. check out my grow in my sig.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 4, 2010)

jester5120 said:


> lookin good man. post some pics of your grow box or setup whenever you can. i think you'll be happy with the mystics, they are tough bastards and from what i've heard are a good smoke (hopefully i'll know soon)


look at the youtube vidoes on page 1, thats my set up


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 5, 2010)

haha sorry man ijust caught that. that setup looks pretty decent. you're probly gonna have to keep those girls low tho. do some lst and shit whenever they're old enough


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey man it looks like you have a pretty nice setup. I hope all goes well with your grow.

Welcome to RIU, subbed.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 5, 2010)

Update: checked plants this morning, two leaves on each plant have sprouted, 1 seed is still under soil, will post pics tonight.


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Apr 5, 2010)

bluemagicman said:


> Update: checked plants this morning, two leaves on each plant have sprouted, 1 seed is still under soil, will post pics tonight.


 Can't wait to them homie.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 5, 2010)

Also i just went to a local garden store for some new soil, im currently using some organic seed starter, i picked up this bag http://www.coastofmaine.com/soils-barharbor.shtml , i heard great things about fox farms but i went to order and with shipping like 60 bucks, that bag for a huge bag was $14.99 and looked pretty legit ( haha i was talking to a mexican who worked there about growing weed and he said he uses this) if you guys know where i can get a bag of fox farms ocean for like $20 with shipping post a link, but this stuff looks great, has perlite seaweed earthworms castings bark and compost. 2 cubic feet for $14.99 was a good deal and will be plenty for my three plants


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 5, 2010)

i actually got my foxfarm organic off of ebay for like $20 shipped. the stuff you bought sounds like it's got all the same stuff in it tho. I used mg organic when i first started because it was easy to get but the more expensive stuff like foxfarm is definately worth it.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 5, 2010)

Update: today i bought new soil, transplanted the 3 seedlings into Coast of Maine Soil, moved the plants closer to the light, and watered them. I only have about 18 inches inside my box, shoud i start building another box or how do i keep them under 19 inches? Remember, this is a high stealth grow, i have it hidden in a back room in my basement where no one in my house goes, it would be a tad obvious if i was to build a huge wood box, so please some ways to keep it small, Thanks!

Everything i say is a lie, all pictures are found on the web or images i have made from crayons and glue, i do not will never and have not grown or intend to grow marijuana.


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 5, 2010)

my first grow i kept under 19 inches and got an oz off one plant so it's not an issue. first thing to do is get the plants as close as you can. cfl's don't put off much heat so thats not an issue. My plants are literally half an inch away from the lights. If you do that it'll make your plants grow out not up. when they get older do some lst training to help them bush out too. and another simple thing to remember to keep them small is when they flower they will double or triple their size so plan on flowering at about 8 inches in height. other than that you'll need to talk to one of the veteran growers to see if there are any other methods. 

Everything looks good tho man. good luck


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 6, 2010)

Update: Ok there was some nice growth since last night, the seed under soil came up, but, i was looking at the leaves and 1 of the 2 snapped off ), will it still survive? will it grow really slow? or will it be normal? Anyways the plants grew quite a bit ( the first pot leaves i mean ) i think the new soil is working well. i moved them very close too the light so it seemed to have worked, ive been checking like 4 times a day to make sure they are not burning, looking good so far. Pics Down there 
P.S. please will that plant live??


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 6, 2010)

lights look a lot better now and your plant should be fine with only one leaf


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 9, 2010)

Update: so i named them all, Sydney, Emily, and Izzy. Sydney is looking amazing the root ball is already down to the bottom of the cup, Izzy survived the single leaf crisis, and Emily is looking very good. Emily and Sydney are getting their second pairs of speared leafs, Izzy's first set is just coming in. Pic's Below


----------



## del66666 (Apr 10, 2010)

blue mystics may suffer mag def at some point, got lots of yellowing early on, just fed them epsom salts, they are a good plant producing some good bud. look forward to see how you get on .


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 10, 2010)

del66666 said:


> blue mystics may suffer mag def at some point, got lots of yellowing early on, just fed them epsom salts, they are a good plant producing some good bud. look forward to see how you get on .


Yes in the past few days i have started using 10-6-4 liquid nutes mixed with rain water ( not to much ) i have seen an explosion of growth the leaves grow 25% bigger each day. Should i add some epsom salts to my rain water/light nutes? and if so how much?


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 10, 2010)

What is the salt for?


----------



## quietgardener (Apr 10, 2010)

bluemagicman said:


> Yes in the past few days i have started using 10-6-4 liquid nutes mixed with rain water ( not to much ) i have seen an explosion of growth the leaves grow 25% bigger each day. Should i add some epsom salts to my rain water/light nutes? and if so how much?


I wouldn't bother adding cal-mag if you're not seeing nutrient deficiencies (pretty unlikely anyways until they get bigger). Cal-mag isn't usually necessary if your water source is under ground (or glacier fed) and/or you've got good soil. Rain water and deionized /RO water don't have any calcium, so you may see it if that's all you're using.

-Q


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 11, 2010)

Update: Huge growth, first 3-leaf leafs are visible, lengthend the light cycle to 22/2, also moved the two side lights to the sides of the two cups and have seen results!!! also started nutes (10-6-4) very light though, will post when first three leaf's are more visable, all the roots are to the bottom of the cups, i have found 3 containers to transplant but i am going to wait until thee are 3-4 nodes, will post pics of all tomorrow. 
P.S. if i veg them at 8 inches and they grow to 16 inches what kind of yields am i looking at for blue mystics?


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so i had to transplant 2 of 3 last night because i was paranoid of root locking, i trans planted Emily and Sydney. Pics below 
1+2= Sydney
2+3= Emily
4+5= Izzy
6+7= Lighting System
8= Cover Grow Op


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 12, 2010)

bluemagicman said:


> Update: Huge growth, first 3-leaf leafs are visible, lengthend the light cycle to 22/2, also moved the two side lights to the sides of the two cups and have seen results!!! also started nutes (10-6-4) very light though, will post when first three leaf's are more visable, all the roots are to the bottom of the cups, i have found 3 containers to transplant but i am going to wait until thee are 3-4 nodes, will post pics of all tomorrow.
> P.S. if i veg them at 8 inches and they grow to 16 inches what kind of yields am i looking at for blue mystics?


I would leave the lights on 24 hours a day. i've hard people argue that you should and should not but in my limited experience 24/0 works fine with cfl lighting. 

as far as your yield i don't know yet but i'm harvesting a 1 ft. plant today and i'll weigh it and let you know roughly what i got


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 12, 2010)

jester5120 said:


> I would leave the lights on 24 hours a day. i've hard people argue that you should and should not but in my limited experience 24/0 works fine with cfl lighting.
> 
> as far as your yield i don't know yet but i'm harvesting a 1 ft. plant today and i'll weigh it and let you know roughly what i got


Thanks for the quick response, and will do on the 24/0, hope you get alot!


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 12, 2010)

Made a little stop at home depot today, bought a 8-inch fan with 3 speeds, a y- light splitter, and another 42 watt 2700k cfl. 
P.S. The 2 main cfls on emily and sydney are 42 watt 2700k, i know im supposed to be using a 6500k for veg but i mean the 2700k seam to be working, and im planning to start flowering in a week anyway so?


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 12, 2010)

Good luck with the grow... Iv grown Nirvana's Blue Mystic a few times with good results


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Apr 12, 2010)

bluemagicman said:


> Made a little stop at home depot today, bought a 8-inch fan with 3 speeds, a y- light splitter, and another 42 watt 2700k cfl.
> P.S. The 2 main cfls on emily and sydney are 42 watt 2700k, i know im supposed to be using a 6500k for veg but i mean the 2700k seam to be working, and im planning to start flowering in a week anyway so?


If your switching to flower soon so don't even bother buying the 6500K lights. You can veg with the 2700K just fine, the plant just grows slower..... And about your light schedual, I saw you went to 24/0, which is fine. The plants will grow slightly faster, but I'll promise you right now that if you went to 18/6 your roots will grow a LOT faster! I've done both, and slightly slower growth but a much larger/healthier root mass makes for bigger and better buds with the 18/6 schedual. And you didn't need to transplant yet either, guarenteed they were nowhere near to being rootbound. The plants are just way to small at this point to be root bound. Would have been fine for another 2-3 weeks in those smaller cups. IMHO

Just an FYI. lookin good! Good luck!


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 12, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> If your switching to flower soon so don't even bother buying the 6500K lights. You can veg with the 2700K just fine, the plant just grows slower..... And about your light schedual, I saw you went to 24/0, which is fine. The plants will grow slightly faster, but I'll promise you right now that if you went to 18/6 your roots will grow a LOT faster! I've done both, and slightly slower growth but a much larger/healthier root mass makes for bigger and better buds with the 18/6 schedual. And you didn't need to transplant yet either, guarenteed they were nowhere near to being rootbound. The plants are just way to small at this point to be root bound. Would have been fine for another 2-3 weeks in those smaller cups. IMHO
> 
> Just an FYI. lookin good! Good luck!


that's what i meant about good arguements both ways about 24/0 lighting. I will add tho that i have a big ass fan blowing hurricane force winds on my plants and it helps the roots grow too. 

HookdOnChronics brings up a good point tho. you'll wanna make sure you have a strong root system and strong plants as well. when i did my first grow the plant couldn't support the weight of the buds and eventually had to be tied up


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 13, 2010)

Update: Ok so i installed a new fan in the box blowing at crazy speeds ( not to much for the plants though) i installed the new "y" adaptor and the new 42 watt bulb, i am a bit concerned though the temps are now around 90!!! The plants seem okay though, the leaves are a tad dry however. Otherwise i saw a little bit on nute burn, so i am now just using tap water( i have a well underground not town water).
P.S. I wanted to tell y'all a little bit more about me, i am a teenager that has been diagnosed with osgood schlatter in both knees, the pain is terrible and i have to walk with crutches, medical marijuana is'nt currently legal in my state but i was with some buddies about a month ago and had my first puff and the pain was so much lessened, i also think the pain medicines the doctors are giving me aren't very safe i.e. vicodin and valium, i believe marijuana is much safer  
just thought id let you all in, Thanks a ton guys


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 13, 2010)

setup looks good. plants look nice and healthy too

so what made you decide to start growing so soon after first trying it?


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 13, 2010)

jester5120 said:


> setup looks good. plants look nice and healthy too
> 
> so what made you decide to start growing so soon after first trying it?


Well the pain medicines are very expensive and also they didnt treat me as well as cannabis did, and like i said with my crutches i cant go out and buy it, also i didnt so soon, i had to think for about a month. Thanks for responding!
Also by coincidence i was at home depot again haha, and i got another splitter and a 27 watt 5500k cfl, looks very blue so i am anticipating it will stimulate faster veg growth.


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you useing mixed spectrums of lights 6500k 2700k? I think you should go with at least 20/4 if your going to veg cause those arent clones! seeds do better when they can get lights off, cause that when the plant grows! im currently growing blue mystic. Im in week 2 almost 3 of flowering and im growing in a pc box. Going good for me so check my grow out in my sig.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 13, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> Are you useing mixed spectrums of lights 6500k 2700k? I think you should go with at least 20/4 if your going to veg cause those arent clones! seeds do better when they can get lights off, cause that when the plant grows! im currently growing blue mystic. Im in week 2 almost 3 of flowering and im growing in a pc box. Going good for me so check my grow out in my sig.


Thanks for the advice, i just switched my lights today from 24/0 to 22/2, so should i go to 20/4? Thanks  and Good luck with your blue mystic i will be stalking your journal!


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Blue, the girls are looking good. Sorry to hear about your illness, but I'm glad cannabis helps. Since you are new to this whole situation let me give you a piece of advice that is of the utmost importance. Tell absolutely no one about your grow. No matter how much you trust someone they will end up telling someone else. Don't even let your best friend in on it. Once it is out that you grow everyone will know it. So please be careful. 

Good job on the girls though. Don't worry about using too many 2700k lights. I've grown from seed under nothing but 2700k and the result was my avatar. I'll be keeping up with your grow so keep us posted


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok thanks for the advice and good luck with your grow!


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 14, 2010)

Update: Ok call me doctor green-thumb, im actually working on my cover grow. All the girls are looking good, the new bulb seems to have done something, pics below


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 14, 2010)

What else you got growing there? I see some basil and rosemary. I just started my own herb garden the other day. Some of the seeds are just starting to sprout.


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 14, 2010)

lookin good blue. i like the herb garden. i do sunflowers myself lol


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 14, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> What else you got growing there? I see some basil and rosemary. I just started my own herb garden the other day. Some of the seeds are just starting to sprout.


Haha very good, i have rosemary and basil (to cover up the smell lol) also grape tomatoes, lemon thyme, sweet marjoram. Then some zinna's and morning glory's.


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't forget to get some lavender.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 14, 2010)

so when do you guys think i should top these? also if i flower them at say 7-8 inches what do you guys think my yield would be for 3 plants? im just hoping i can get 1-2 Oz .


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd wait until they had a few more sets of nodes. Otherwise it may take a little longer for them to start growing again.


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 14, 2010)

bluemagicman said:


> Thanks for the advice, i just switched my lights today from 24/0 to 22/2, so should i go to 20/4? Thanks  and Good luck with your blue mystic i will be stalking your journal!


 No problem man. I use 18/6 veg most of the time. But Ive done 20/4. When your lights are off ,thats when your plant grows the most. Plant take all the energy they collected from the lights/sun all day and then when lights are off, there working even harder then when you think there awake! Hell ya stalk that shit all day! lol I just got one thing of advice for you... Low Stress Train your plant because the blue mystic is very indica and has big wide fan leave. SO it will be better for your yeild! VERY VERY BUSHY!


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 15, 2010)

bluemagicman said:


> so when do you guys think i should top these? also if i flower them at say 7-8 inches what do you guys think my yield would be for 3 plants? im just hoping i can get 1-2 Oz .



You should be able to get that yield out of your plants. i had an 18 inch bagseed girl that put out 1oz. having a couple strong plants like you do and if you're going to top, fim, and/or lst you should be able to get that yield easy i would think


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yup, I see you having no problem getting at least 1-2 ounces off 3 plants. You will definitely need to LST those girls. You don't need to top either. If you bend each girl over flat you can have each one take up an equal sizes rectangle of space in the box. Then as the arms start to reach up towards the light pull them down and keep it even. It should take about 10 minutes on each plant every 2 days or so. What are the dimensions in your box? If you can figure out some way to get more vertical height it will make things a lot easier. After you transplant to bigger pots things will get tight. Your box is cardboard right? Can you find another box of the same size and secure them together with tape? Then you can cut a door into your box and you will have plenty of room. A good guide, that I go by, for using the right sized pot is to have the pot take up 1/3 of your grow space. That should provide plenty of room for your girls and their roots.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 15, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Yup, I see you having no problem getting at least 1-2 ounces off 3 plants. You will definitely need to LST those girls. You don't need to top either. If you bend each girl over flat you can have each one take up an equal sizes rectangle of space in the box. Then as the arms start to reach up towards the light pull them down and keep it even. It should take about 10 minutes on each plant every 2 days or so. What are the dimensions in your box? If you can figure out some way to get more vertical height it will make things a lot easier. After you transplant to bigger pots things will get tight. Your box is cardboard right? Can you find another box of the same size and secure them together with tape? Then you can cut a door into your box and you will have plenty of room. A good guide, that I go by, for using the right sized pot is to have the pot take up 1/3 of your grow space. That should provide plenty of room for your girls and their roots.


its about 2 ft by 2 ft, yes cardboard, do you mean cut out the bottom of mine and put another box under it, for the flowering pots i am keeping the same hight just wider pots.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 15, 2010)

In a hurry quick pic update. Cheers!


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, put two boxes together, open ends facing each other. Just depend on how big you want to grow them. You can keep them small and still get a decent harvest. You will definitely have to LST them. It will make all the difference in the world. You have a while before you have to worry about any of that though. If they all stay very short and stout you might not have to lST or at least not very much and they can fill the space. Maybe wait and see what they start to do before making any decisions.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 16, 2010)

Can i get a "Growth Spurt!!" check out the pics big growth.


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice Blue, they are looking awesome. I had a recent growth spurt too. Compost tea is amazing stuff. I definitely recommend you try it in a few weeks.


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 17, 2010)

thats awesome good job man. plants are looking good. definately do lst. i'm no pro but its hard to mess up and you'll get great results.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 18, 2010)

i got busted by my mom, i told her it was hemp though and explained the difference, so she left my keep the plants, i am now setting up in my garage, i will keep you posted.


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, so she thinks that it is hemp, not weed. I have the box set up again, i am just going to start flowering now, i would be happy if i can get 1 ounce. will post pics later


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 18, 2010)

you're lucky haha. you have 3 strong females that you vegged for awhile, i still think you can pull atleast an ounce if not more.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi guys, heres a couple of pics of blue mystic, hope you dont mind


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 18, 2010)

pics of new setup, one plant looks kind of weird, (the one in the middle)


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2010)

whats wrong with midle plant? looks nice and chunky, seems fine to me.


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 19, 2010)

plants look great blue. you should definately get a good yield



del66666 said:


> hi guys, heres a couple of pics of blue mystic, hope you dont mind


are those your plants del. they're beautiful, they look like someone sprinkled cocaine on top too


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah jester that is my last blue mystic, really rate this strain and will grow again soon. Got ak48, bubblebomb, thc bomb, bag seed and a mix from ch9 on the go now.


----------



## krozone (Apr 19, 2010)

Del66666: What Medium did you grow your BM in? Also, how many days Flowering are those pics from?

I topped my Soil based BM (Has 4 main branches now :> ) It's at about 10" (4 Gal Pot) and looks great.. 
I also have a BM growing in my Aero Garden. It's funny how everyone Blue Mystic Plants look different then others....

Kro!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2010)

krozone said:


> Del66666: What Medium did you grow your BM in? Also, how many days Flowering are those pics from?
> 
> I topped my Soil based BM (Has 4 main branches now :> ) It's at about 10" (4 Gal Pot) and looks great..
> I also have a BM growing in my Aero Garden. It's funny how everyone Blue Mystic Plants look different then others....
> ...


 guess we all got different cabs, lights, pots and growing medium, plus we prob get the seeds from different sellers. grew mine in b and q seed and cutting compost with perlite and fed biomax organic, starved for light til mid flower. i think its around 8 weeks flower but i never clock watch .greeeaaat smoke though


----------



## krozone (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice.. Looking forward to it. Next grow however, I'll try auto's. hindu Kush & Blueberry. (I ordered some new seeds, amongst them was one Auto_Bluberry) I am going to start one (When received) Auto Blueberry in a 5 Gal res; Dual output airpump w/2 Airstones. 8x 42w 6500 CFL's.

I apologize if I've hijacked this thread. (Gonna post some pics following this.)

;>


----------



## jester5120 (Apr 27, 2010)

hows everything lookin?


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 27, 2010)

bluemagicman said:


> pics of new setup, one plant looks kind of weird, (the one in the middle)


Are you talking about the leaves folding up on themselves or cupping? It's probably from heat stress. Do you have a fan blowing on them? That would probably take care of the problem.


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm subscribe to this grow everything looks in order and for good reason!


----------



## bluemagicman (May 11, 2010)

hey guys seems like its been forever, got to busy with school and stuff, but im going to start posting again, right now there in their 24th day of flowering, i had to go away for 4 days so they are a little yellow right now so i will post pics tommarow, but the buds are lookin dank and al 3 pllants are good and healthy, also i have startd using 10-10-10 nutes, and molasses


----------



## anxious1 (May 12, 2010)

damn son haha im def taking a seat. i would be so busted if my mom found a grow op of mine


----------



## jebus2029 (May 12, 2010)

So does your mom still think it's just hemp? How did you convince her of that? Unless she believes it because she wants to. That's how I got away with a bunch of stuff with my dad


----------



## bluemagicman (May 12, 2010)

i think she knows but wants to believe it, she dosent ever talk to me about it, any way here are today pics for 25th day of flowering...... enjoy and roll it up, also on the one plant with the chopped leafs at the top i was smokin some resin leafs in a joint, so there isnt anything wrong with them. 1. set up 2. emily top cola 3. emily side 4. izzy top 5. izzy side 6. izzy top ( where i cut resin leafs) 7. izzy node buds 8. sydney side 9. sydney top 10. sydney top 11. my hand to sydney 12. look when the box is closed
what is with sydney?


----------



## jebus2029 (May 13, 2010)

Sydney probably has more sativa in her. She seems slow to take off. She could be a real long flowerer. Those long flowering sativas tend to be real trippy. Just let her do her thing and I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## jester5120 (May 13, 2010)

those girls are looking pretty good. you're gonna get quite a bit of killer weed from those


----------



## anxious1 (May 13, 2010)

no doubt they are looking delicious


----------



## anxious1 (May 17, 2010)

visible progress?


----------



## jebus2029 (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, what's going on? Anything new to report? Your Mom didn't make you cut did she?


----------



## bluemagicman (May 18, 2010)

haha no not at all, although my sister came home from college, i think shed try to steal it heheh, there was huge progress, i was in washington dc from Wednesday to sunday, so i put a huge plastic box under the plants and put nutes and about 2 gallons of water in, when i got back all off the water was gone but the buds look fat and juicy. i am sticking with this system just so if i go away unexpectedly or something the girls dont die, i wanted to wait to post pics so it showed a huge difference, will post pics tonight, and thanks for the support guys, also im wondering what things i should do for harvest, as i plan to harvest in 2-3 weeks, like 2 days dark, flushing only water, ect let me know, thanks a bunch and go smoke some bud everyone!!!


----------



## jebus2029 (May 18, 2010)

For harvest this is what I plan to do, but it is open for change. My pot is about 2 gallons so I will flush with 6 gallons of plain water 2 weeks before I expect to harvest. It should take a couple days to dry out and then I will water with plain water until 5 days before and flush again with another 4 gallons of water. That will be the last water she gets. Then two days before chopping I will put it in complete darkness. It supposedly ramps up THC production because it thinks it's the end of the world and is trying to protect itself. Then I will move it into the closet and use a green light to see. I'll chop it without exposing it to any normal light. I'll then hang the entire plant to dry without chopping it into smaller branches. This will make it dry slower than if you cut it up and trim it. Then after 6 or 7 days I'll cut it into smaller branches and trim them. These will then go into jars for curing and I'll burp them a few times a day for 10-20 minutes each time for the first week. Then I will start reducing the frequency that I burp them until they appear ready for long term storage.

If anyone wants to comment on my planned method feel free. I don't have enough experience to really know what I'm doing at this point. The whole 48 hours of dark at the end sounds good, but I think it just speeds up the ripening at the end. If it is ripe and then you do the long dark period I think it could overshoot your goal, but this is all speculation on my part.

Post some pics Blue. I want to see those babies!


----------



## bluemagicman (May 18, 2010)

Pics!!!
1. izzy top
2. izzy side
3. emily top
4. emily side
5. did some pruning on sydney
6. emily side
7. sydney side
8. sydney top
9. sydney side
10. izzy top resin shot
11. izzy side
12. my hand to buds and watering method with bin under


----------



## jebus2029 (May 19, 2010)

They are looking great Blue. I really like Izzy. What day of flowering are they at now? Also be careful about keeping them sitting in water. It's fine for when you go out of town but if you do it regularly the soil won't dry out and you'll be inviting mold and fungus to grow on the soil. Then you have to deal with fungus gnats which are really annoying.


----------



## bluemagicman (May 19, 2010)

Hey yall,
quick question, in the past 2-3 days the girls leaves have been getting lighter and lighter shades of green, is this normal for a flower cycle or is somthing wrong? cheers
ps. today marks one month of flowering, yay


----------



## anxious1 (May 19, 2010)

hey bluemagicman it could be a number of things a N deficiency or it could be a pheno type of the plant. 

is it the lower fan leaves?


----------



## bluemagicman (May 20, 2010)

it cant be a nitro deficiency because i use 10-10-10 nutes every other time i water. its kind of the whole plant, its all 3 so maybe over watering?


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (May 20, 2010)

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/tables.html


----------



## johnnytsmitw (May 20, 2010)

heeelllooo. subd. I am thinking about blue mystic being my first seed order so ill stick around and see how you do bro.


----------



## jester5120 (May 20, 2010)

plants are lookin beautiful man. as far as the yellowing leaves check the plant help section of the site to see what the problem might be. its a big time help.


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2010)

i did blue mystic, they tend to need extra mag...........


----------



## bluemagicman (May 20, 2010)

so should i start adding a little epsom salt? how much per gallon?


----------



## purplehazin (May 20, 2010)

try 1/2tsp / gallon to start with


----------



## bluemagicman (May 20, 2010)

thanks, will it just dissolve with the reg nutes or do i need to mix it with water in like a cup than put it in with the water/nutes? thanks, also i have decided to chop june 5th, my birthday, hehe, so what preparations should i make, like if i wanted to make a drying box how would i do that, also flushing and that stuff???


----------



## anxious1 (May 20, 2010)

overwatering would come in as wilting i think


----------



## purplehazin (May 20, 2010)

bluemagicman said:


> thanks, will it just dissolve with the reg nutes or do i need to mix it with water in like a cup than put it in with the water/nutes? thanks, also i have decided to chop june 5th, my birthday, hehe, so what preparations should i make, like if i wanted to make a drying box how would i do that, also flushing and that stuff???


Best bet is to mix it up by itself (if you want a smaller amt, just mix 1/4tsp with 1/2 gal) and then add some to your nute mix

Flushing starts about 2 weeks before harvesting, just water, nothing else. Leaves will get very yellow.

As for Drying your nugs, best place is to find a non humid area with good air circulation (obviously if smell is an issue, use your grow box with carbon filter) Hang buds vertically on a coat hanger or similar for 4-7 days until no moisture remains. Then, throw them in a glass jar to cure for a week, opening the jar once a day for a half hour to breathe.


----------



## bluemagicman (May 22, 2010)

plants today, wadda yah think?


----------



## jebus2029 (May 23, 2010)

Do you think she'll be done by June 5th? It looks like she still has a long way to go.


----------



## krozone (May 23, 2010)

looking good bud! Can't wait to see the outcome!


----------



## bluemagicman (May 23, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Do you think she'll be done by June 5th? It looks like she still has a long way to go.


well ill cut the one that looks most ready and let the 2 keep going, i will be adding pics later tonight. peaceee


----------



## jebus2029 (May 30, 2010)

Where are the pics  I want to see what they are doing!


----------



## Phase420 (May 30, 2010)

yo your blue mystic is looking good!!! im starting to flush on mine tomorrow and going to cut at the end of next week or at the beginning of the next week. looking good! i did LST on mine!


----------



## PanteraMunKy (Jun 20, 2010)

Hope this guy didn't get busted! Bad sign when updates stop abruptly.


----------



## jebus2029 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, I've been wondering about that too. Hopefully he just got so blazed off his crop that he completely forgot to post about it. Maybe we'll hear from him soon.


----------



## anxious1 (Jun 20, 2010)

damn i really liked this post i hope he returns.


----------



## bluemagicman (Jun 21, 2010)

HAHAHA..... sorry guys i yet again have been really busy, i had to do stuff and so i harvested last Wednesday, they have been drying since then hangin upside down on the cfls with my fan on the lowest setting, i will poest pics TODAY, when i cut them in to smaller buds, and haha no i didnt get busted get high and lazy ahaha


----------



## jebus2029 (Jun 23, 2010)

Man, you're a tease. Where are those pics?


----------



## bluemagicman (Jul 11, 2010)

haha sorry guys, my friends and i all got really stoned and never posted the pics, the buds were amazing, in total dry they weighed in at 6 grams, off 3 plants, i currently have an outdoor grow i will be posting aboiut later, thanks for evertything guys it was quite the ride, i will be keeping up with all of your guys grows for sure


----------



## jebus2029 (Jul 12, 2010)

Only 6 grams?


----------



## bluemagicman (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah man, i had to harvest a little early on account of i went away for 2 weeks so they kind of died... so when i got home i set them to dry, im going to start another indoor grow soon though, hoping to harvest late august early september


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe it, the buds looked small and fluffy. But hey, there's always room for improvement


----------



## bluemagicman (Jul 12, 2010)

however it was the best bud i ever smoked, i invested about 120 in the whole operation, so i got about q quarter, so now on to growing for pure profit instead of regaining my investment. My plan for the new grow will be up in the next few days....


----------



## bluemagicman (Jul 12, 2010)

or should i take clones off my out door grow?? ahhh haa


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 12, 2010)

bluemagicman said:


> however it was the best bud i ever smoked, i invested about 120 in the whole operation, so i got about q quarter, so now on to growing for pure profit instead of regaining my investment. My plan for the new grow will be up in the next few days....


Sounds good bro; like I said if you figure out what needed improving, your grow will flourish.


----------



## bluemagicman (Jul 12, 2010)

New Grow:
i am using the same coast of maine soil as before.

i am using about 200 watt cfl box, as seen in my previous grows,

i will be using 3-3-3 nutes through veg and 10-10-10 for flower

i will be germing one blue mystic fem seed and 2 other seeds i got from a killer bag of kush
i got from my buddy.

i may take clones off my other plant in the woods which is a female blue mystic.

i am going to veg for 2 weeks and flower for 4

also looking to mix a blue mystic with kush to see how awesome the new strain would be, it would be like skunk/kush/bluberry.... awesome


----------



## jebus2029 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Blue, I'm back on the forum for my new grow. You still around?


----------



## bluemagicman (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah but my plan never came to fruition, im waiting on the one in the woods, ill check yours tho!


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Aug 27, 2010)

might want to get a small hps for flowering. i bought a 150w hps for 90 bucks. its way more convenient and will make your profit even better.


----------



## bluemagicman (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay guys im back with my out door grow, here are the details....
Seeds: Nirvana Blue Mystic Feminized
Soil: it was started in my coast of maine but now it is in the ground in the woods
History: i started this plant in early may under a grow lamp, i planted it around the middle of may, i have not supported it in anyway, i was away all summer and this is what it is
Nutes: i have not used nutes yet, i am starting with miracle grow (its all i have in the mean time), today i gave it a double dose, 2 tbps in 1.5 gallons with 1 tbsp of molasses, i followed this mixture by another 1.5 gallons of water

Okay i have a few questions now... from these pics would you say it is more indicia or sativia? Also any tips to speed up on growth since im now taking care of it? and any other tips you have for me, i am looking for a good conversation on this continued thread so dont let me down!! pics below


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 7, 2010)

i had a plant that small before. You'll get a bowl pack.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm guessing it's under trees, right? Looks like she is getting enough sun if she's been out there since May and that's as big as she is. I don't know what you could do for her beside open up the tree canopy some, or dig her up and move her to a better lit area or even inside. If you dig her up go wide around her so you don't damage her roots and be as gentle as possible. If you damage her roots it'll slow her down even more. I'd say she is an indica dominate hybrid from the leaves, but that's just a guess. If she can get more light I think she could end up producing an okay amount of bud. Maybe a quarter or two.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

I think she's stunted too bad to get much.


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey man, yeah there's not much you can do now except feed the plant ferts and hope for the best. That is the indica pheno BTW.


----------



## bluemagicman (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay guys so i dug it up and moved it into a pot with premium soil and a pretty good location. Unfortunately i would say i lost 25% of the root mass if not more. But i did dig it up and pot it with premium coast of maine soil and fed it with 1.2 tbps of miracle grow and 1 tbps of molasses mixed into 1.5 gallons of water. This new location is in a meadow behind my house that it would be impossible to see unless you walked through (weeds "not the good kind" grow about 4 feet around where it is so it is blocked from view, this area receives full sunlight from about 11-sunset which i figure should speed up the flowering, i will post pics and tell me what you think about yields, tips, and whatever u feel like sayin... thanks alot


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 8, 2010)

If anything i think that Miracle grow is gonna be the downfall of that plant. Shits been nothing but bad news.


----------



## bluemagicman (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> If anything i think that Miracle grow is gonna be the downfall of that plant. Shits been nothing but bad news.


Are you serious? I honestly feel that a week of miracle grow wont hurt it until i can get something better, what would you suggest i do? go with no nutrients?


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

Order Jack's Classic Dynamic Duo.
Use small amounts like 1/8 strength or so of MG until it arrives.
Some can make MG look good but not many.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 8, 2010)

The root damage may hurt her, and MG can easily be overdone but many people have great success with it. Just cross your fingers and hope for the best. She may really take off now that she has good lighting. That new soil will give her some nutes also so I would hold off on any more nutes for about 1.5-2 weeks.


----------



## bluemagicman (Sep 8, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> The root damage may hurt her, and MG can easily be overdone but many people have great success with it. Just cross your fingers and hope for the best. She may really take off now that she has good lighting. That new soil will give her some nutes also so I would hold off on any more nutes for about 1.5-2 weeks.


 what about molasses in the water?


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 8, 2010)

Molasses is fine. The carbs will help her pack on the pounds.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 10, 2010)

How's she looking?


----------



## bluemagicman (Sep 11, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> How's she looking?


 Shes okay as far as i can tell, it hasnt been too sunny where i am ( two days of clouds) so there hasnt been much growth, ill post pics monday


----------



## bluemagicman (Sep 13, 2010)

dammit something, or someone took a cola, now there is only 1.... im so mad you dont understand, im considering just harvesting the one bud and leaving the plant to re cooperate and the side buds, because i dont want to lose my other bud


----------

